# Chiefs



## Bean_counter (Feb 11, 2020)

Wife’s cousin in KC requested some chiefs pens. Had all these squared, turned, polished and assembled in 2 hours. They will go out tomorrow, sorry for the crappy pic.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Maverick (Feb 11, 2020)

Very cool.....except for that KC stuff on them. 

j/k...very well done . Did you print the logos or purchase them somewhere?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Feb 11, 2020)

Well done Mikey!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 11, 2020)

Maverick said:


> Very cool.....except for that KC stuff on them.
> 
> j/k...very well done . Did you print the logos or purchase them somewhere?


I got them from a guy on IAP. you must be a raiders or broncos fan

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Feb 11, 2020)

Bean_counter said:


> you must be a raiders or broncos fan



No, Cowboys fan. I am a transplanted Texan. Grew up in the Dallas area. Been a die hard fan going back to the Don Meredith days and playing in the Cotton Bowl.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 11, 2020)

Dandy Don rules! (Except for Roger.....)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 11, 2020)

Those pens are winners baby!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 11, 2020)

Bean_counter said:


> you must be a raiders fan



Here I am....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 11, 2020)

Nice pens too...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 12, 2020)

Looks great.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## pinky (Feb 12, 2020)

Those are awesome. If you have one left that you would be interested in selling or in a trade, send me a pm. I would love to send one to a good friend in KC who went to the Super Bowl. Did you make the blanks?

Just read where you got the blanks.


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 12, 2020)

pinky said:


> Those are awesome. If you have one left that you would be interested in selling or in a trade, send me a pm. I would love to send one to a good friend in KC who went to the Super Bowl. Did you make the blanks?
> 
> Just read where you got the blanks.



hey Pinky 

yes I can make you one. Ordering a few more blanks now. Are you committed before I do so?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pinky (Feb 12, 2020)

pm sent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrude (Feb 12, 2020)

Nicely done. That's a heck of a keep sake. My goodness you did those in record time

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 12, 2020)

Patrude said:


> Nicely done. That's a heck of a keep sake. My goodness you did those in record time


I don’t think I’ve ever turned that fast. I was in the zone I guess haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick (Feb 12, 2020)

Does your contact have other teams or just the Chiefs?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 12, 2020)

Maverick said:


> Does your contact have other teams or just the Chiefs?



For a small fee he will provide an answer.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 12, 2020)

Maverick said:


> Does your contact have other teams or just the Chiefs?


I’m sure he does. I can put you in contact with him. He is doing a couple of LSU ones for me. Did your blanks show up today?


----------



## Maverick (Feb 12, 2020)

Bean_counter said:


> I’m sure he does. I can put you in contact with him. He is doing a couple of LSU ones for me. Did your blanks show up today?



yes, please do. I have two daughters that live in LA that are big LSU fans. I would love to make them a couple of LSU pens.The blanks should get here tomorrow according to the tracking.

I am a member over on IAP as well.


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 12, 2020)

Maverick said:


> yes, please do. I have two daughters that live in LA that are big LSU fans. I would love to make them a couple of LSU pens.The blanks should get here tomorrow according to the tracking.
> 
> I am a member over on IAP as well.


Sending a PM


----------



## William Tanner (Feb 12, 2020)

Excellent pens. And speedy.


----------



## Rich P. (Feb 14, 2020)

I would be careful of Trade Mark infringement when you are making these posts. I was in a family business for sports merchandise that required licensed materials. Making one for personal use is one thing. Making several for distribution either for money or for gifts is another. 
I realize it happens a lot for all sports but I would be careful putting it on the web as an advertisement. 

_“Private Non-Commercial Person Single Use is Legal_

One of the facts necessary to establish trademark infringement under the Trademark Act is use "in commerce" or "intent to use in commerce". That does not require selling, distribution is enough, or even possession of an inventory for sale but not yet sold. In fact, the law provides for unannounced raids to seize counterfeits, these being called "ex parte seizures", pursuant to court order - much like the process of getting a search warrant to seize drugs or counterfeit money.”

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

